# Nvidia bald Monopolstellung bei dedizierten Grafikkarten?



## AC3 (26. November 2014)

Laut dem letzten Quartalsbericht liegt der Marktanteil von dedizierten Grafikkarten mit  über 70% bei Nvidia und mit knapp unter 30% bei AMD.
Seit dem 970/980 Release konnte Nvidia um 6% innerhalb eines relativ kurzen Zeitraums zulegen obwohl es sich erst um die ersten Ableger von Maxwell 2.0 handelt.
AMD wird frühestens gegen Mitte/Anfang 2015 mit dem R300 nachlegen.

Das sieht mir alles nach einer baldigen Monopolstellung aus.

Ob AMD da noch die Kurve bekommt?

Im CPU Segment ist AMD bereits  4-5 Jahre hinter Intel (aus technologischer Sicht). AMD müsste Milliarden in Forschung und Entwicklung stecken um an Intel anschließen zu können dies sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.

Wird es eventuell bald gar kein AMD mehr geben und der Laden wird "mal wieder" an ein anderes Unternehmen verramscht?


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Abwarten. Nvidia hat auch gepfefferte Preise. Da bietet AMD auf dem GPU-Sektor für das gleiche Geld teils deutlich mehr (PhysX mal außen vor gelassen). Beim CPU-Sektor hinkt AMD aber tatsächlich deutlich hinterher. 

Für die Kunden wäre ein Nvidia-/Intel-Monopol aber die denkbar schlechteste Lösung (Preisentwicklung).

AMD sollte wirklich mal Feder machen und in die Entwicklung investieren. Ansonsten sehe ich für die Zukunft düster.


----------



## AC3 (26. November 2014)

> Nvidia hat auch gepfefferte Preise.



Die GTX970 verbraucht unter Last 100 Watt weniger als eine 290X. Das ist nicht gerade wenig und die GTX970 liegt im Durchschnitt (Leistung) nur 5% hinter der 290X.
Die Preise  für die GTX970 sind im Moment auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage natürlich höher... werden sich nach Weihnachten aber garantiert bald bei unter 300€ ansiedeln.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Die GTX970 verbraucht unter Last 100 Watt weniger als eine 290X. Das ist nicht gerade wenig .


 Das ist nicht wenig, aber es sieht nach viel mehr aus, als es ist - und zur R9 290, die so schnell wie die R9 290X im "Quiet"modus ist, sind es nicht mehr so viel Watt unterschied. Da musst schon JEDEN Tag im Jahr 2-3 Stunden auf Last spielen, damit sich der Aufpreis rentiert. Zudem ist es bei Nvidia ja schon die neue Generation - die AMD-Karten sind noch die alte Generation,  und die dazu gleichzeitig erschienene Nvidia-Konkurrenz ist beim Strombedarf nicht ganz so weit weg. Das mit dem Strombedarf kann sich bei AMD in ein paar Wochen/Monaten ändern, da muss man halt mal auf die neue Generation warten.

Und so oder so: diese Statistiken muss man mit Vorsicht genießen: in etlichen Fertig-PCs, selbst Büro-PC sind "dedizierte Nvidia-Karten" drin, in Laptops auch - aber fast immer extrem schwache. Statistisch hast Du dann viel mehr dedizierte Nvidia-Karten INSGESAMT, und dank Millionen verkaufter Fertig-Nicht-Gamer-PCs, die trotzdem eine GT 830 oder so nen Scheiss drinhaben, hast du selbst umsatzmäßig einen hohen Nvidia-Anteil - aber ob das bei den Usern, die halbwegs ambitioniert spielen wollen, auch SO klar ist und noch ansteigt?  Und selbst wenn die Gamer 50:50 AMD:Nvidia haben, wird wiederum vom Umsatz her Nvidia die Nase vorn haben, weil die teurer sind 

Ich  denke aber nicht, dass Nvidia so bald ne Monopol-Stellung bekommt. Selbst wenn AMD auf 20-30% sinkt bei den Gamer-Karten, sind die dann preislich bisher immer sehr attraktiv gewesen, und solange AMD noch "da ist", kann Nvidia auf keinen Fall einfach die Preise so hoch halten, wie sie lustig sind.


----------



## AC3 (26. November 2014)

Schau dir mal die Steam Statistik an - Die GTX970 führt die Charts an was auch ziemlich genau den Geizhals Charts entspricht.
Die GTX970 liegt bei Geizhals sogar vor der Playstation 4.
Die GTX970 ist bei vielen ausverkauft bzw. dauert eine Lieferung gute 2..3..4.. Wochen.

GTX970 höchster %ualer Zuwachs
http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/directx/?sort=chg

GTX970 bei Geizhals auf sämtlichen Top-Plätzen
https://geizhals.at/de/?cat=top100

Bislang wurden laut Forbes ~500.000 GTX970 ausgeliefert (das ist ganz schön viel wenn man bedenkt das die GPU erst seit kurzer Zeit verfügbar ist).


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Steam Statistik an - Die GTX970 führt die Charts an was auch ziemlich genau den Geizhals Charts entspricht.
> Die GTX970 liegt bei Geizhals sogar vor der Playstation 4.
> Die GTX970 ist bei vielen ausverkauft bzw. dauert eine Lieferung gute 2..3..4.. Wochen.
> 
> ...



Ja und? Die Karte ist neu - klar dass dann diese Daten grad sehr gut aussehen. Bei AMD hätte man bei Release der R9-Serie sicher ähnliche Links posten können. Und auch die waren nach Release ne Weile schwer zu haben. Das beweist also rein gar nix.  

und DASS Nvidia viel verkauft ist ja bekannt, die machen ja auch viel mehr Werbung. Trotzdem denke ich nicht, dass Nvidia so klar die Oberhand gewinnt, dass sie AMD verdrängen.


----------



## BananaRoyal (14. Dezember 2014)

AMD hat eben den bereits genannten Preisvorteil der (größtenteils) unbestritten ist. Was Technologie angeht sieht das aber tatsächlich gefährlich aus, die müssen sich ranhalten um da nicht so weit den Anschluss zu verlieren dass man es durch günstigere Preise nicht mehr ausgleichen kann. 
Meine Befürchtung ist dass sich das ganze Schneeball-mäßig weiter entwickelt, sprich nvidia steckt höhere Einnahmen weiter in Entwicklung + Marketing, erhöht dadurch die Zahlen nur noch mehr und AMD kommt aus dieser Spirale nicht mehr raus weil der Rückstand eben schon vorhanden ist...habe noch die kleine Hoffnung dass der R300 so erfolgreich wird dass man aus dieser Spirale ausbrechen kann, aber dafür müsste man schon ordentlich was abliefern...ich bin gespannt


----------

